# Knitted Houseshoes



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,
This is the pattern that I was taught to knit by, back in 1967. It is strickly from hand to hand. I have no knowledge of a copyright. Someone asked for it, but I can not remember where the post was located.
kwright

Houseshoes

Size 8 knitting needles - short ones; about 9 inches long
Use a double threaded, 4 ply, worsted weight yarn. I usually use regular Red Heart.
Cast on 29 stitches leaving 18 inches for sewing up the heel.

Heel and Bottom Portion of Shoe
Row 1: knit 9, purl 1, knit 9, purl 1, knit 9.
Row 2: knit all across the row.
[2 rows = 1 ridge]
Repeat rows 1 and 2 until there are 38 rows/19 ridges.
Row 39: Repeat Row 1.

Toe
Row 40: Rib stitch = purl 1, knit 1, *purl 1, knit 1,* repeat across the row, purl 1 on last stitch. [This is the first row of the Toe].
Row 41: Rib stitch = knit 1, purl 1, *knit 1, purl 1,* repeat across the row, knit 1 on the last stitch.
Repeat rows 40 and 41 for a total of 12 rows. [Completing row 51.]

Decrease rows:
Row 52/Decrease Row 1: Rib for 7 stitches, slip 1 stitch over to the other needle, knit 1, pass slip stitch over, knit 1, knit 2 stitches together, rib for 5 stitches, slip 1 stitch over to the other needle, knit 1, pass slip stitch over, knit 1, knit 2 stitches together, finish the row with the rib stitch.
Row 53/Decrease Row 2: Rib for 7 stitches, purl 3, rib for 5 stitches, purl 3, finish the row with the rib stitch.
Row 54/Decrease Row 3: Rib for 5 stitches, knit 2 stitches together, knit 1, slip 1 stitch over to the other needle, knit 1, pass slip stitch over, rib 3 stitches, knit 2 stitches together, knit 1, slip 1 stitch over to the other needle, knit 1, pass slip stitch over, finish the row with the rib stitch.

**All columns should line up when you look at them, even the two that run the whole length of the shoe.

Leave about 24 inches of yarn after the last stitch to sew it up. Cut yarn.

Sew up the shoe. 
Thread a yarn sewing needing on to the string of yarn.
Hold the needle with the stitches in the left hand like you are preparing to knit the row. I am right handed. 
Hold the yarn in the right hand and rotate the needle in the left hand counter clockwise so that you are looking at the outside of the shoe (right side of the shoe). 
With a yarn sewing needle strung on the yarn in the right hand, run the sewing needle through each of the stitches going from right to left on the needle. 
DO NOT REMOVE THE STITCHES OFF THE NEEDLE UNTIL THE SEWING NEEDLE HAS GONE THROUGH THE LAST STITCH.
I stick the needle up through the circle hole to keep the last knitted stitch on the end from forming a knot to prevent you from pulling the stitches tighter.
Pull the thread gradually tighter, working the hole at the toe closed with your fingers as you pull the thread. 
When the toe hole is as small as you can get it closed, match the side edge knots together and sew up the toe then top of the shoe.
I usually go down to the 6th ridge before I work the yarn back and forth in the seam to create a secure thread without making a knot.
When thread is secure, cut about ¼ of an inch from the shoe.

Heel:
Thread the needle on to the tail by the first stitch.
Match the stitches together from one side to the other. 
Connect the stitches going through the inside two halves.
Stitch across, connecting a pair at a time until all are done.
Work the needle back and forth through the stitches to secure the thread without making a knot.
Cut the yarn about 1/4th of an inch from the stitch.
Turn the shoe right side out.

I dont make tassels. I am learning how to use PUFFY PAINT to make skids on the bottom to prevent the wearer from slipping on the floor. 

Wash by hand.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Now. ...What does it look like?
scrubsewer


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

scrubsewer said:


> Now. ...What does it look like?
> scrubsewer


Yes, inquiring minds want to know the results of the pattern.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll have to take a picture or two.


----------



## SHELIA WILSON (May 10, 2012)

Picture please


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. I hope these help.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and pictures of your slippers.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

You are so very welcome.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember that my grandmother who was very poor, made these same slippers for all 63 grand and great grandchildren every year for Christmas. For having so little herself, she gave so much. A nice memory, thanks


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Sometimes age is by our own perception. I was eleven; my neighbor was probably in her fifties. The pattern came from her to me. How old it is, I have no idea. I am happy for your memories. Thank you for sharing. I have given hundreds of pairs away over the last nearly 45 years. I just like to knit them.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I will have to make up a bunch for the grandsons when they are here.


----------



## pam62 (Jun 12, 2012)

thankyou thankyou thankyou I have been trying to find a pattern for these slippers for so long....can't wait to get started.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

You are so very welcome. I really enjoy making them and giving them away.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks so much!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the pattern is relatively easy. I just gave 26 pairs to the nurses taking care of my mother-in-law.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Has any one made this and felted it??? It looks like it would make a great felted slipper.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

oh so funny! I thought the topic said "knitted horseshoes"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> oh so funny! I thought the topic said "knitted horseshoes"


So! I'm not the only one!

Actually, I got the pattern on a ball-band of Aunt Lydia's Rug yarn (when it was 100% cotton) back when the political news reports were all about the impossibility of a Catholic to win the US presidential race - 1960. It was the first time I worked a pattern.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

ptober said:


> Has any one made this and felted it??? It looks like it would make a great felted slipper.


I used to use Sayelle, now I use regular Red Heart Super Saver or Caron One Pound. I never tried the felt, but it is an interesting thought. I tried the Red Heart Soft, but the texture is too soft; I am so used to the other.


----------



## SHELIA WILSON (May 10, 2012)

SHELIA WILSON said:


> Picture please


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SHELIA WILSON said:


> SHELIA WILSON said:
> 
> 
> > Picture please


http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > oh so funny! I thought the topic said "knitted horseshoes"
> ...


Pictures are below the pattern instructions.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> SHELIA WILSON said:
> 
> 
> > SHELIA WILSON said:
> ...


I just opened the hot link to that posted address. Until that moment I have never seen the pattern in print. I give my slippers away.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html I just opened the hot link to that posted address. Until that moment I have never seen the pattern in print. I give my slippers away.


It is an old, old pattern. I doubt any copyright is still attached to it. There are many online postings with it, mostly with_out_ clear photos. I haven't looked, but I'm sure it's to be found on Ravelry. I first found it as a ball-band pattern in the fifties, and it wasn't new then. Knit away fearlessly!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> kwright said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html I just opened the hot link to that posted address. Until that moment I have never seen the pattern in print. I give my slippers away.
> ...


I knit all the time, as much time as I have, even in the car while my dear husband drives.  I have knitted so many slippers, I seldom have to look at the pattern, I know by the way it feels in my hands.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i know this pattern is over 50 years old. that's how long ago i learned it from my grandmother who had made them for everyone in the family for years. i'd love to know the history and origin of this pattern as it has been around for so long apparently unchanged. i guess "if it ain't broke..don't fix it!!!" these slippers fit so well, very easy to adjust to any size foot. grandmother even made them in fingering for baby slippers. and they are the only slippers my autistic son will wear.


----------



## MargueriteC (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. The pictures realy help. The puffy-paint idea was the clincher. I'me going to have to make some now. I have relitives, and I've learned how to spin. This will be a natrual progretion of things.  :thumbup:


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

MargueriteC said:


> Thanks for sharing. The pictures realy help. The puffy-paint idea was the clincher. I'me going to have to make some now. I have relitives, and I've learned how to spin. This will be a natrual progretion of things.  :thumbup:


Great! Enjoy. I feel like it is a good use of my time, as a passenger in the car, watching t.v., and sometimes at the theater, or waiting at the doctor's office. I like to read, but I talk too much. Mother says that I have never met a stranger. I like people.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

eneurian said:


> i know this pattern is over 50 years old. that's how long ago i learned it from my grandmother who had made them for everyone in the family for years. i'd love to know the history and origin of this pattern as it has been around for so long apparently unchanged. i guess "if it ain't broke..don't fix it!!!" these slippers fit so well, very easy to adjust to any size foot. grandmother even made them in fingering for baby slippers. and they are the only slippers my autistic son will wear.


One of my projects this summer is to make houseshoes for the students in the life skills classes at my former school from where I retired. I promised them for in the fall. One is severely M.R.; I thought he was autistic; he does not like noise. Over time he would make a noise to get my attention, raise his arms up for me to give him a hug, and kiss me on the cheek. They would come find me if I was in the hall. It would make my day everytime. My cousin's son is autistic, Azhbergers?. The texture of the knitted thread feels good.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Puffy Paint for the Skids on the bottom - - You can find multi-packs with instructions on the back. I have found individual bottles of: red, yellow, green, white & black. It is hard to mix colors if you do not have blue. I use the puffy paint so that it expands in the hollows of the yarn. Follow the heating instructions after it dries for 24+ hours. Our humidity causes it to take longer(Texas) I am still working on it, but it does seem to work.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. These will make great gifts....


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have seen it before but have yet to make any. I think I'll try it now that it's getting cooler weather!


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

My 8th grade teacher taught those interested how to knit and this is the pattern she gave us. It was 1961. I used it for years.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

kwright said:


> Hi,
> This is the pattern that I was taught to knit by, back in 1967. It is strickly from hand to hand. I have no knowledge of a copyright. Someone asked for it, but I can not remember where the post was located.
> kwright
> 
> ...


Very nice and they look very comfy!! Seem to be a very easy knit too. Thanks for sharing!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I remember this pattern from my school days when they tried to teach me to knit in 'Home Ec' back in the day.. pre-1970's but I've tried to find this pattern again and here it is! 
Perhaps I should make some... Christmas is coming..


----------



## randumbredhead (Nov 4, 2013)

How big would you say these turn out to be? I'm a newbie to knitting in general and would love to make these for my husband's grandma who has pretty small feet!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

cynthia627, Love the photo of your fur-baby in your avatar. My dad used to have one that looked just like that. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Hi,
> This is the pattern that I was taught to knit by, back in 1967. It is strickly from hand to hand. I have no knowledge of a copyright. Someone asked for it, but I can not remember where the post was located.
> kwright
> 
> ...


I made and finished one of these, last night. I used size 10 needles as the size 8 I used proved to yield too small of a size for me...I thought. Now, I see that it would be perfect but not as loose as I would like. I think I just knit too tightly trying to keep all the stitches uniform and neat. The size 10 needles were okay, but the slipper I made (I'll make the mate, today) is a little loose...nevertheless, comfie...so I think I'll take some elastic cord and run through the opening for the foot and tie it in a bow in front...this should help keep the slipper on. Size 10 needles are the perfect size to make for the bigger foot without casting on more stitches. To totally finish my slippers I'm going to put an insole in them and also make sure there is a nice sole on the bottom to keep them from slipping, rather than using puffy paint. All in all these are great stash busters, and using one strand of yarn makes it perfect for winters in more temperate climates...like where I live. Love the pattern. It's so easy and works up quickly.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Thanks as could knit these while on break or at lunch or while watching TV.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I learned to make these slippers when I was 8 years old. Everyone with feet got a pair and loved them...thanks for the memories!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The children's are: Cast on: 27. Work the stitches k9, p1, k7, p1, k9.

The instructions are the same. Decrease rows differ only between the two purl columns by the two stitches in the middle on each row. (17 Ridges + 1 row for the bottom; 8 rows for the toe before the decrease rows.)

The men's are: Cast on 35. Work the stitches k11, p1, k11, p1, k11.

The middle stitches between the purls should increase by 3 stitches between the purls. (21 ridges +1 row for the bottom; 14 rows for the toe before the decrease rows.)

I don't know if this makes sense or not.

Decrease 1: *at two stitches on either side of the purl column, pass one stitch, k1, PSSO, k1 [the purl column], k2 together*. Rib, then repeat *, then finish row.

Decrease 2: Rib, purl 3, rib, purl 3, rib (Same for all 2nd decrease rows.)

Decrease 3: *at two stitches on either side of the purl column, k2 together, k1[the purl column], slip one stitch over, k1, PASSO*; rib; repeat* then finish row.

This is the additions on the pattern that I use for the other sizes. For extra long women's size 11 & 12, add two ridges to be bottom part keeping the 12 row toe.

For the extra long men's I add 2 more rows for the size 11 & 12 men's keeping the 14 row toe.

I have found that if a man has a size 9 shoe, he will generally prefer the shoe that is made for the regular women's size as his feet are over all smaller.

Women with size 5 - 6.5, I give them the child's shoe. Average size is roughly 7 - 8.

Sew the children's to the fourth ridge; men's to the seventh ridge.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

House shoes with my revisions.
kwright, and others with the pattern. I don't know where my pattern came from, but I started knitting these in the early 1950s. through the years I have no idea as to how many I made for family and friends. 
My pattern is pretty much the same, with a couple of differences made by me.
Toe: I liked this ribbing better - 
Row 1 (Right side): K 2, P 1 across
Row 2 (Wrong side): P 2, K 1 across
Repeat these 2 rows for 1 1/2 (2 - 2) inches
(child,women,men) ending on wrong side.

In finishing, I don't decrease in the toe. Work straight (in ribbing) and instead of binding off, I put yarn in a yarn needle and threaded it through all stitches, pull it tight, knot and weave loose end out of sight then cut off.

I put a pom-pom on the top of women's slipper. For the men, I did the following to make a cuff. For the cuff style, I cast on 10 more stitches for each size. This makes 5 extra stitches at each end of each row of the above directions. Using the pattern for women's size
Row 1 K 5, K 9, P 1, K 9, P 1, K 9, K 5
Row 2 K 4, P 1, knit to within last 5 sts, P1, K4
Repeat these 2 rows to about 1 - 1 1/2 inches before starting the toe ribbing, and cast off these extra 5 stitches on each side, then continues as per original directions The Purl stitch in Row 2 makes a rib for the cuff so it will turn down instead of roll.

I hope all will be able to understand this. I am no pattern writer, as you can see. But, any questions, I should be able to answer. I don't have any pictures as I haven't made these in a while, with the men in my family all gone.
My pattern is a typewritten (remember those) piece of paper, kind of crisp and delicate where it was folded.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

bewilderedbev said:


> I remember that my grandmother who was very poor, made these same slippers for all 63 grand and great grandchildren every year for Christmas. For having so little herself, she gave so much. A nice memory, thanks


Money is nothing compared to the riches of family and friends.


----------



## alhendry (May 27, 2014)

I just wanted you to know that I found your pattern. I will try it as soon as I feel confident to do more than a scarf. We talked in the doctor's office Tuesday. Thank you again.


----------



## alhendry (May 27, 2014)

I just wanted you to know that I found your pattern. I will try it as soon as I feel confident to do more than a scarf. We talked in the doctor's office Tuesday. Thank you again.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

alhendry said:


> I just wanted you to know that I found your pattern. I will try it as soon as I feel confident to do more than a scarf. We talked in the doctor's office Tuesday. Thank you again.


I am so glad to hear from you. If you need any help, let me know. Send me a PM.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I haven't made these in many years. I will have to start up on them again this summer. They are so easy do up! Totally forgot about them. Thanks for the reminder and especially the pattern, haven't a clue where mine is right now!  And everyone always loved them.
Marge
PS: I remember slipping a large diaper pin through that last stitch so it wouldn't unravel. I do that a lot in so many Knits, especially grafting.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you!! Enjoy and have a good time!!


----------



## Andy Dandy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where do you get the puffy paint?


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, I will make these very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## rosanna067 (Aug 22, 2014)

Love them. Thank you


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got the pattern. Thank you so much!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


I was just about to post the link-- pretty much the same pattern  LOVE these slippers! http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


----------



## Sandra58 (May 5, 2013)

When you say at the end to turn counter clockwise etc - do you mean upside down like in your picture or is it we are making a circle and going through the end stitch to the last stitch on the needle?


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

I can tell you that these slippers go back to at least 1939 because my Auntie Jessie made them for us every Christmas, wrapped up in white tissue paper and tied with colored yarn. We loved them!!!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Sandra58 said:


> When you say at the end to turn counter clockwise etc - do you mean upside down like in your picture or is it we are making a circle and going through the end stitch to the last stitch on the needle?


I'm sorry, I am really not understanding what you are asking here. Do you mean the heel? You do it like the picture - and like it says, like an upside down letter T.


----------



## Loves-Needles-and-Hooks (Oct 28, 2014)

These look awesome - I might make some to felt. Love the idea of the puffy-paint for non-skid bottom. Thank for sharing! Another thing to add to my "make this first" list.


----------



## Loves-Needles-and-Hooks (Oct 28, 2014)

Andy Dandy said:


> Where do you get the puffy paint?


I have seen this in the craft-section at Wal-Mart, near tie-dye supplies. I'm sure you can also get it at JoAnns or Michaels, prolly Hobby Lobby as well, but unless you have a coupon or it's on sale, it'll prolly be cheaper at Wal-Mart (also try Kmart, Target craft sections).


----------



## bdwoolf (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for this pattern. This was how I learned to knit from my Mother 40+ years ago and it has been so long since I've made these I had forgotten the pattern.


----------



## knitnnan (May 11, 2011)

thanks for the instructions.... i used to make lots of these back in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

My grandmother must have made thousands of these.
It was always my dads favorite gift from his dear old mommy.
Miss them both


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

Laura Lee said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

My grandmother used to make all the kids a pair like these for Christmas when I was little. She added pom poms on top. I learned to knit just so I could make them. The first Christmas after my grandmother passed away, I made a pair for my sisters. 

I might start up the tradition again and make them for the kids in the family.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Adorable!!!!!! Thank you for sharing and the tip about the puffy paint is SPOT ON!!!!


----------



## vickyd (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for putting an easier pattern on. My mother knitted these for all our children so I would like to knit them for my grandchildren.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

scrubsewer said:


> Now. ...What does it look like?
> scrubsewer


your alligator/crocodiles are SO adorable! do you have the pattern for sale anywhere? my gs would love one of these- he is two and tells me that the bath tub drain is WHERE the alligators LIVE!!!!

:lol:


----------



## innycc (Sep 8, 2015)

going to try to make these I am a new knitter so I hope I can do it what size do these slippers fit


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This was the very first pattern that I owned. It came in a little kit. I received it as a gift for Christmas. I still have my pink needles that came with it.


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking at your avatar and would love a pattern for the little alligators/crocodiles. Do you have one? Do you sell the pattern?


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

The idea of the puffy paint is great for non skid!!


----------



## EllenofWayne (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for posting this pattern. My grandmother used to make knitted slippers for us, making new ones as our feet needed. In your pattern, you say to use a double threaded, 4 ply, worsted weight yarn. Do you mean that you use 2 pieces of yarn, as in 1 piece from one skein and 1 piece from another and hold them together? or is the regular Red Heart , 4 ply, worsted weight, already a double threaded yarn? Thank you ahead of time for answering this question. 
EllenofWayne


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for the trip down memory lane. This exact pattern is the same one my knitting teacher gave us for our first project. I've never seen it written out. :sm01:


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

First thing I knitted, 1965


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

This was the first knit pattern I ever made. It came in a kit. The only difference is that the knitting needles were ten and a half. I still have them.


----------



## Veronica1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to share this pattern!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice will try looks easy .


----------



## GinaO (Oct 27, 2016)

Just love you all! So awesome. Kindness and kntting, ... hand in hand like the loops on the needle... thank you so much. You all brighten up my day. I so intend to make some of these slippers!!! Thank you all... xxxx


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

kwright said:


> Hi,
> This is the pattern that I was taught to knit by, back in 1967. It is strickly from hand to hand. I have no knowledge of a copyright. Someone asked for it, but I can not remember where the post was located.
> kwright
> 
> ...


This is similar if not identical to the pattern that used to be included with a kit sold at LeeWards back in the 60s or 70s - I remember the yarn included was olefin and the resulting slippers were indestructible!! Thanks so much for sharing it - just made a pair!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

These look like the standard house shoe pattern we used in my 4-H Club first year knitting class (around 1962 or '63).....
They were fun and quick to make..... Thanks for the memory and the pattern :sm24:


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

How thoughtful of you to take the time writing out the entire pattern!
Thank you so very much. It will be a nice change not to fiddle with magic
Loop.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Dear All,
Sorry, I kind of fell off the planet for awhile. My sister got me started on genealogy, and I was not logging into the forum. I have not knitted at all for the last 10 months. I fell twice, and my right arm has been bothering me. After having surgery on both feet, I finally was able to get my tennis elbow repaired. I'm still waiting for it to heal. It has been a long year. My last login may have been about the time my mother died. In any event, I hope all are well in my absence.


----------

